#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Need help for industial training

## sahibaachadha

im a btech 2nd yr(cse) student.i need help for applying for industrial training..i cannot find any and need help in finding out as to which department in a company can i apply for tha training?





  Similar Threads: Offshore Training Services, Corporate Training Company Does the two week training at local bus depot count as in plant training? Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects VTU industial management semester exam previous year question paper download pdf VTU industial drive & Application semester exam previous year question paper download

----------


## nil15

hii i am 2nd year student of EE branch my problem is .....i not write english well in university exame and my mathamatics are too weak what i do for that please asked me solution for this resone..........

----------


## parvezbox

> hii i am 2nd year student of EE branch my problem is .....i not write english well in university exame and my mathamatics are too weak what i do for that please asked me solution for this resone..........



Do sums more and more and read English novels and newspapers. That will help you in improving your vocabulary .

----------

